# Creative Desc Pentatonic Pattern, Lesson YL12



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Feedback welcome.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice Robert.
Also should mention, I'm always impressed by your backing tracks as well. Can you tell me anything about them?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks JB. The backing tracks come from Band-In-A-Box from www.pgmusic.com - super easy to create killer backing tracks in a matter of seconds, literally.


----------

